# Crew Member Resume's



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mont, When you get a chance can you sticky this one again...Thank You!

OK everyone this thread is for boat owners/captians to get some basic info about prospective crew. Please only use for that purpose. Post up your availability, experience, prefered contact method, tackle, and other info of interest.

General Crewmember expectations:

Be EARLY to meeting place
Be prepared to split expences
Be willing to drive boat, rig boat/tackle, other deckhand duties (don't be lazy if you want to be recomended as crew again)
Do things the way the Captian wants it done
Respect Captian re: drinking/smoking
Help with ALL cleaning duties til boat put away and fish cleaned
Remember everyone you are a guest. Have Fun and post reports when you get back!


----------



## Keiffer (May 21, 2004)

*Crew Available*

Gregg Keiffer - cell phone 713-817-3644.

I am free on the weekends w/ short notice, and I can go during the week (usually) with about 48 hours notice.

I am in Sugarland, so Galveston, Freeport, Sargent, Matty, and POC are my ports.

- 20 something years of fishing and offshore experience
- Have piloted numerous types of boats from 15' to 42' - dual and single 
engine, outboard and inboard. 
- Have sufficient tackle and will split all costs for the trip. 
- Clean-up and staying until complete is a given.

Also - my Dad is always ready to go also (good if you need two folks).


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Hey everyone my name is Chris and I am an "Offshore-Aholic". I am ready to attend a meeting provided it is in search of the "Deep Blue". I mainly fish with my Dad on his 21'cc. I have been fishing offshore since 83' and I can read a compass, plot a course and know my way around a boat. I would like to fish with others to reach the floaters in search of YF. I have assorted Penn tackle up to 50# class. I have necessary terminal tackle for trolling, jigging, live bait, chunking and bottom fishing. My quest for 2004 is a YF tuna, Wahoo, and big AJ! I will go on daytrips or overnight. I am Hardcore when it comes to fishing.

I will be early, help with any rigging, splitting expences and will have food. I am a nonsmoker but smokers don't bother me. I like a cold one or two but don't mind waiting til getting back to dock. I am good at fish cleaning and will leave boat very clean. Availability will vary but don't be afraid to call at last min. cell (713) 540-3343.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

gundoctor:
Retired so I'm ready when you are. I would like a few days warning but last minute calls are welcome.
Live in Pasadena, but will travel for a chance to fish.
Prefer to use my own tackle (don't want to feel bad about breaking or loosing someone Else's) I will use yours if necessary. My tackle consists of Penn Senators in all the sizes from 4/0 to 12/0. Each reel is on a appropriately heavy rod. I also have a 30# class spinner for chunking poppers at surface feeding fish. 
Non smoker, if you or someone else smokes that is OK.
Non drinker, I will have one just to be sociable now and then. 
Don't mind if you drink as long as the person driving isn't under the influence.
Fished the Gulf for the last thirty years any time I can get a ride out.
Have made overnight trips to Tequila and Sunrise.
So far, as long as I take the pills, sea sickness hasn't been a problem.
I understand GPS navigation and don't zig zag that bad when driving. I can also read a compass and stay pretty close to a heading. What I'm saying is, I'm no expert helmsman but I will get there in a more or less straight line, if every thing is working.
I pay my share of expenses and respect you and your boat, because I want to go with you again.
The trip ain't over until the gear, boat and fish are cleaned to their owners satisfaction.
Email is [email protected],com or send me a PM.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill
Bill 
Availability: Any time (usually) with at least 72 hours notice.
Experience: Grew up on the coast and have been around or on boats all my life. Bays, near shore, extended off shore trips, etc. I have piloted boats and currently on a Redfin although it's not big enough for off shore.
Preferred Contact Method: PM or Email ([email protected])
Tackle: I currently have a couple of off shore rods (1 spinning, 1 baitcasting). Both are custom built and are excellent rods. No problem sharing my tackle or rods.
I have the usual leaders, hooks, a couple of diamond jigs and some other off shore tackle. I also have off shore flies for flyfishing.
No problems splitting the cost of the trip.
Staying til every last thing is cleaned and put away is to be expected.
Respecting the Capt's decisions (i.e. drinking, smoking, where to go, what to do, etc) is a given.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Crew Member*

Raul A. Vega (aka Ruff),

If someone has an open spot on a boat I would like to be considered to go fishing. I will share on the expenses (fuel, bait, etc.), cleaning of boat and fish and whatever else is necessary.

I am 37 yrs old, live in northwest houston and have my own gear. Been fishing since I could walk. My favorite type of fishing is offshore. I have little experience fishing for marlin (one trip) but, if someone is willing to spend a bit of time teaching me that would be great (you can never have too much knowledge). Most of the deep sea fishing I have done has been for snapper, Grouper, kingfish, dorado, etc. and most of it in the island of Puerto Rico. I have also been on party boats (out of Freeport) plenty of times. 

I do not get seasick, do not drink alcohol when at sea, am respectful of the boat owner, his equipment and the other fishermen on the boat, do not take fish that I or my family will not eat (i.e. do not kill fish unnecessarily) and do not break the law.

I have been on a couple of trips in which I have shared expenses with the boat owner and everything has gone well.

I am open to meet with the boat owner to get to know each other first or discuss trip plans, etc

With a couple of days notice, I can go fishing during the week. When the workload is light I can go fishing on very short notice. I like to go during the week since the seas tend to be less crowded.

If anyone with a boat has an open spot or any questions I can be contacted at:
e-mail - [email protected]
Cell (281) 772-0229.
Work (713) 975-2126
Home (281) 477 - 0719

Regards,

Raul A. Vega aka Ruff


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

*Crew*

My name is David Joyce. I live in Houston. I can go fishing pretty much any weekend on short notice. I can also generally fish any weekday on short notice depending on circumstances (sometimes have to travel for my work.) Could fish anywhere out of Galveston, Freeport, Matagorda, Port Aransas etc. My parents have a house in Rockport so I could even arrange lodging there if necessary. Obviously I'm willing to share expenses. I love to fish, and will be happy to stay out there as long as you want to. Best way to reach me is via cell (713) 252-2405. I have a bay boat, but I enjoy going offshore sometimes so please give me a call if you need an extra crewmember.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Guys,

I am available on weekends with 72 hr notice, but 48 hrs will work sometimes. I am willing to go out of most ports.

I have fished the Port A area for most of my life. My Dad used to keep a boat there and we fished about 2-3 times a month for about 8 years. 
I am hardcore and never get seasick, knock on wood. Can learn more about rigging, but can do anything asked of me.

I will pull my share and more with expenses, clean up, *fish catching, *and anything else that needs to be done. I don't smoke, but might have a cold one. I rarely eat or drink anything while I am fishing, an occasional sandwich and water will work. I am 21 years old and well mannered.

PM me or email me at [email protected].

I love fishing offshore but don't have the boat to get out there anymore.


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Chris, your post limits responses to only non-boat*

owners. I own a boat but don't always want to take my boat offshore as my best fishing buddy can't go out during the week. I think it would also be nice if the boat owners posted so that it would give the individuals here an idea of who they are fishing with?

As posts are made, I will put together a spreadsheet with the references and post a link periodically as posts are made.

My name is Kim Couture, I own the boat Childs Play and normally fish offshore Freeport out to 60 miles. I have plenty of gear but if someone wants me to use their gear, I am ok with that. I have 20 years experience fishing the coastal & offshore waters (this includes diving and spearfishing). Plenty of driving and navigating experience. Of course, I know how to clean a boat and have no problem cleaning fish, gear and boats. You guessed it, I've never been sea sick. I do smoke and love a good cold one after a hard day fishing. I can fish anytime with a moments notice. I think the only fish I have not caught offshore is a sail. I would love to be called if anyone ever has an open spot on their boat. I currently don't work but am looking for a job.

I've been posting on this board since day one and know and have fished with many of the people here. I think most of them would say I am very easy going and very adaptable to any conditions. Overnight trips are fine with me.

Oh, yeah, I forgot to say I am deeply in need of a bluewater fix right now! When is this wind ever gonna die?

BG, Gunner, Farmer Jim and who ever else wants to go, we need to plan a buddy boat trip soon.

Oh yeah, I can be reached at home: (281) 392-4145 or cell: (832) 630-3130 or e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Crew*

AS my handle implies I am and always will be a hardcore duck hunter. That being said, I think I have been bitten really bad by the "blue water bug". I've been going out w/ a buddy of mine (Sea Dueser) this past year and really love it! It's a given with paying your fair share and clean up afterwards. I'm available during the week and weekends with as little as 12 hours notice. (i have a GREAT wife!!) I have my own gear but if the Capt. does not want my gear to clutter up the place I'll leave it at home. I WILL pay for any tackle I lose during to trip. I know the stuff is not cheap. I am a smoker and a light drinker. Hell I hardly drink anything but Gateraid while I'm out. I can be reached at my cell:281-532-0432. Also, I'm in Wharton so i can go just about anywhere to meet up. The Toyota gets good gas milege.

Thanks in advance,
Eric Tiech


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*Crew*

Jerry Semifero- Corpus Christi
I'm retired, smoke, am willing to both pay my share and do whatever I'm told to do or see that needs to be done. I don't get seasick or haven't yet. I have my own tackle, not fancy but it works for me. I am new to serious saltwater fishing so am learning as I go.
I don't move fast do the "fun" I had in my younger days. Would prefer to fish out of Port A.
Contact me throught this board.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Bluewater crew*

Brewgod
Well, I don't have a whole lot of offshore experience, but have made a few trips. As I am fairly new, I am willing to listen to instruction, and am a pretty quick study. Certainly willing to pay my share of the expenses and stay and work 'till it's all done. Although I live in Nacogdoches, I can fish midweek with a little notice. I have a bit of tackle for offshore, and am working on beefing up that area of my inventory. I'm 40, don't smoke, I do like beer, but can do without. I can be reached via cell @ 936-556-0717, So if ya have a space for an almost newbie, holla at me!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

My name is Scott and I am 38 years old. I live in Corpus Christi and I am available for many weekends with about 48 hours notice and possibly Fridays if given about a week heads up.

I have my own gear from 20 pounds to 130 pound rig for amberjack. I have a fairly good collection of lures, hooks, jigs, etc.

I have been fishing in the gulf for 11 years, used to own a boat, but was too busy to use it. Now I am at a point in my life where I have more time. I can help with most boat duties, know where to catch some live bait in Port Aransas, and I am glad to help out before and after the trip until all is taken care of. I will gladly help out on any costs for the trips.

Currently, I am usually doing 4-5 long range overnight party boat trips a year and have been catching mostly tuna and amberjack. I enjoy all offshore fishing and I am more than happy targeting other species than those mentioned above. When on private boats, I only keep what I can eat or what others may want.

I can easily get to Port Aransas for any trips and I am willing to meet people in Port OConner.

I enjoy Willie Nelson and Jerry Jeff Walker. So if these guys are a playing somewhere between Austin and Corpus, then I probably am out there with them.

Best contact is with my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

*Pick me, pick me, Oh, Oh, OH pick me!*

Scott Townson, I live way up here near Fort Worth but can usually get away for a weekend of offshore fishing. I have all my own gear and then some. I have specialized gear for targeting grouper and big amberjacks. I've fished offshore on all three coasts and across the Atlantic as well. I chartmaster a couple of big trips for Tuna each year and fish the floaters whenever I can.

If you have a weekend trip and need crew to help with costs, labor, increased haul, and to share fishing knowledge and stories, I'm your man. Call me at 817-271-2307. I can pilot a boat and know how to hold a heading. I ran my own boat for a couple of years out to about 30 miles from Ocean City and Wachaprague, Va, while Air Force stagioned in Maryland. I'll pay my way, and stay until the work is done wether it be boat cleaning, fish cleaning or tackle repair. I'll be there.

All I need is at least 24 hours notice to gather my gear and get down to you. I've been known to drive all night, fish offshore 24 hours and make it back to work on Monday morning. Yes, I'm dragging my butt behind but I just love fishing offshore too much. If I can, I'll be there for sure ready to do my part. Again, Call me at:

817-271-2307 cell


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Take a Friend Fishing!*

Hey Fellow fisherman,
On occasion we need an extra person on my boat. (Fuel prices are getting really tough!) I remember how bad I always wanted to go but rarely had a way to get to the deep blue! I will do my best to grab someone off the board when we have an extra space. I am a licensed captain and run enough charters to pay for the boat in the summer but the rest of the trips are mine for personal enjoyment. I'm still hooked! BTW I need a deckhand on occasion also. 
About the trips. My boat is the Outcast (hence my ttmb handle). It is a 35ft Marlin cc with twin 2004 Yammy 300's. We use all the latest electronics for safety, navigation, and fishfinding. We tend to enjoy some cold beer but don't get stupid. We fish anywhere from nearshore snapper holes to the floaters. We fish with conventional tackle and also do some spearfishing. Our tackle consists of baitrods to 80lb class intl's. 
All I expect from a crewmember is to help with any and all general duties on and off the boat that pertain to the trip. You are welcome to bring your own tackle or I can provide some. We all have a positive attitude and a will to have a great time! If you're not having fun something's wrong. You can see some of OUR fun on my site. Also, If you'd like to be on the call list please go to the guestbook and give me a name and some numbers. Also an idea of normal availibility would be good. Just trying to give something back to the sport that has given me so much! Enough of the rambling, here's the site:
www.outcastsportfishing.com


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

*Crew*

Capt. Doug Wilson here

I've done a lot of offshore fishing from Galveston to Matagorda out to 45 miles but have not had much opportunity to get to the Deep Blue. Anyone wanting an extra I'll be more than happy to share expenses and chores. I've got loads of rods, tackle and such. I am a licensed captain and can handle a boat in most conditions, some I shouldn't be in! LoL!! I work shift work for a local refinery and guide on the side. I have 2 weekends a month off and lots of week days so my availability fluctuates. I live in La Porte and can be ready to go on a pretty short notice. I also sometimes need some one to share expenses to do some near shore fishing when weather conditions are right out to around 40 miles. Contact me at 281-842-8563 hm. or 713-201-0606 cell.


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Guys,*

I put together the spread sheet so far. Sure hope I can get it inked ok. Please let me know if you want to update anything or I have something wrong. I had to abbreviate alot to get it in one page so hope everything is correct.

Well, guess the xls extension is not a valid extension. Anyone have a suggestion as to how I should change it?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

May have to start out in Excel with a new spread sheet.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

John Williams, most folks call me Willie. I am a fairly experienced offshore fisherman, but average in ablilty. I do love offshore fishing especially tuna fishing. Due to kids in school I am limited to weekends and holidays until summer time. Then I am available most anytime. I am willing to do the hard work, I can steer and track a boat, not familiar with all the types of navigational aides, but am, at least I think I am, a quick learner. My biggest weakness in crewing is gaffing, there is an art to it.
I know of no other way other than to pay my share of all expenses and do my share of work before, during, and after the trip. I also believe in doing the captains, or boat owners share, he/she is providing the luxury of being offshore, and I believe they should be able relax and enjoy the trip. I do the work to the satisfaction of the owners wishes. 
I live in the San Antonio area and am famliar with the Port Aransas area fairly well. Will travel to whereever to fish.
I do not smoke, but it doesn't bother me, I do not drink, except I'll have a beer once in a while( I buy for Shiner Bock) when we are back at the dock. I have no problem with a few beers being consumed on the boat, just always have safety first in my mind.
I have a limited amount of offshore tackle, nothing fancy, but soild stuff, but will use boat owners if they prefer. I am easy to get along with and am willing to try new things to catch fish. I've been out enough to know that sometimes the fish aren't there, watching a sunrise over the GOM is a winner to me. 
My cell number is (210)215-3877. I'd appreciate being considered when a crew spot opens. I do not post much, but I am often off to the side of the fire so to speak listening.


----------



## txseadog (May 23, 2004)

*North Texas TunaHead*

My name is Kevin and Iâ€™m a tunahead. 

I have been fishing since I was in diapers and went on my first trip offshore at 9. I think my favorite activity is casting poppers to tuna but really enjoy fishing in general, everything from making bait, bottom fishing, to trolling. Over the last few years I havenâ€™t been able to fish as much as I would like (who does) so I have been doing a couple of multi-day trips a year. These trips have been centered around my quest of catching a 100#+ tuna which I was able to complete Jan 04 in Venice with a 158# yft.  

Iâ€™m not a tackle Ho but have a good assortment of rigs that will handle almost anything in gulf from 4# ultralight spinners to 100# 2spd standup. Iâ€™m a competent deckhand that can drive the boat, gaff fish, rig tackle and baits, clean fish, and wash the boat. I do not drink or smoke but donâ€™t mind those that do as long as everything is safe and can pay my share of the fuel, bait, food, ice, etc.

I live in DFW, Colleyville to be precise, but all the popular ports are less the 7 hours away and I donâ€™t mind the drive. Between work and my family Iâ€™m not sure if how much I will be able to fish this year but I plan to squeeze in a few days of fishing.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

I am new to this board, but some of you may recognize me from the Allcoast board. I am originally from Galveston and was a deck hand on crew boats from 92' to 95'. I also fished my grandfather's boats (23 and 28 Pursuit) out to 85 miles until they were sold 97'. I have a lot of logged time while being offshore. By the age of 21 I calculated I had spent literally spent 10% of my life offshore. Since my grandfather sold his boat I have been fishing tuna with friends and on head boats. Due to this, I probably take three trips a year with at least one out of San Diego. I have caught YFT to 100lbs and have tackle to handle tuna to 200lbs. (I am a Seeker guy) I believe that people should definitely do their part while fishing on someone else's boat. Boats are poor investments in money, but not in quality of life. Guests should also provide their own lures, etc. I have a lot of time off since I am a teacher/school counselor and would love the opportunity to fish with some of you guys. Like texseadog, I don't smoke and only occasionally drink. I have no problem with anyone who does as long as we are safe. I am a landlocked tunahead. I live in Arlington, so I would need at least a couple days notice. My e-mail is [email protected]

Pope


----------



## Rampant1 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello all, My name is Jason. I am a new member to the site and a die hard fishing addick. I have been offshore fishing for 10 years now and can't get enough. I have all my own tackle and am willing to come early and stay late. Willing to split all expenses and need very little notice week day or weekend. Let me know if you can use my help. Jason


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi, my name is Mike. I am new to this site too. I have a 31 contender and have a 36 on order. I am always looking for people to fish with me and split expenses. I have all the tackle needed, or you can bring your own. I occasionally run charters, but when I don't, I still want to be fishing. The boat doesn't burn a ton of fuel. It averages 1.7 mpg. I am always ready to go.


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Cameron Strange here: TheFishingMusician on this board and cgstrange on others. I would love to get out and fish with someone. I am a big time West Texas bass fisherman who got bit last year by the saltwater bug. I have been out just a 1/2 dozen times but absolutly love it. Understanding there are differences in gear, knots, fish etc... from bass fishing I don't claim to know much at all. However, also understanding the concept to catch fish is the same, I know that I'm a quick learner. If nothing else I'm a hard worker and have yet to get sick even in 10 footers on a party boat last summer.

Of course I will split expenses and stay until the work is done. Don't smoke, don't drink but don't mind those that do (obviously when safely consumed). I don't have a ton of gear but will assume responsibility for anything lost on my part. I am 6 hours away from the coast so I will need a couple days notice if possible.

I know I don't have the most attractive resume on this board but if you don't mind filling a spot with a good clean guy who will do his share and more, I'd love to have the opportunity.

Cell number is 325-374-1482 and email, [email protected], is the best way to reach me. (I'm on my PC all day so you will get a quick response)

Thanks for the consideration,

TFM


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

Howdy!!!! My name is Brazos Thomson. My dad and I go fishing a couple of times a year but I need more! What can I say? Iâ€™m an addict. Got more lures, rods, and reels than Noah had on his arc. I do not mind paying my share. I DO MIND poor attitudes on the boat; I mean come on its heaven out there. I look forward to ridding with yall. 

braz cell 469.628.9026
email [email protected]


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

pacontender give me a call, lets fish.


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

Probably a little late with this but late is better than never.

I am 33 yrs old and live in LaPorte, An avid angler ( some call me obsessed ) and have been fish from a very early age. My knowledge of the game in the big pond is very limited mainly from a lack of experience, but my thirst for the knowledge is unlimited. I am a tell or show once kind of man and immediatly picking up on something has never been a problem for me especially if it is fishing related. I am enthusiastic and positive minded and willing to carry more than my share of the work load and/or expenses for the experience and knowledge alone. I am available most anytime but a 24-36 hour notice is best. Any port from Gal. to Matagorda is fesible for me but would be willing to further. I dont drink while fishing or often but certainly dont mind if others do, I do smoke but respect to the Capt. and there wishes comes first in my book. I am currently acquiring some offshore tackle but really have little in the way of good stuff but that will come with more time.


----------



## Mud Skipper (May 21, 2004)

*Here in Plano*

Just moved back to Plano from the wonderful desert of Las Vegas! I may be strange in saying this, but I do not believe the boat owner should pay for a thing. I believe that the privilege of fishing on someones hard earned boat should be rewarded. I know how expensive it is just to own a bay boat and have no problem paying a couple hundred to fill up the tanks. I figure the captain is paying his fair share just by having the boat. I can scrub a boat down on the way in and will stay until the captain is happy. I own my own little bay boat (19 foot Dargel) that I keep in Freeport and have run it as far as 20 miles on a stupid flat day. I have worked as a deckhand on a couple of charters out of Freeport and have dozens (I think I am closing on 100 trips offshore - I like to keep a log - don't worry, I do not want your secret numbers) I just enjoy offshore so much that sitting at home reading my logs is almost as good as being there. I really get as much enjoyment out of watching someone catch a fish as fishing myself. Fishing to me is for the funny of it, nothing is as wonderful as seeing that smile on a persons face when they just caught the biggest fish of their life. Don't get me wrong, I love to tackle a big fish and I love to take home a nice cooler. I still smoke alittle, but since taking this job on the 52 floor of a highrise I can do without (it would take 30 min to take a smoke) I like a coldie as much as the next one, but can do without - it is up to the captain.

I do not have much offshore tackle on my own simply because I have several friends that run charters. I can get whatever I need. I have started building my own collection, but at this point is consist of a custom wrapped g. loomis armed with a 700 calcutta for kingfish, mahi, ling, etc. a tld 20 on a custom rod for snapper. I have never been truly deep (over 60) and crave it like the sunrise.

I am available any weekend with 24 hours notice, I am lucky - divorced without kids and all I have to worry about is little old me (I am 34) Weekdays with 3 or 4 days notice as long as it plays into a weekend. I am glad to drive down from DFW, but I only have a F250 SD regular cab ( hoping to get a new crew cab soon, but I love having no bills ) I can drop any boat in an pull it out ,but the truck is not really great for long hauls, it is just geared wrong.

Thanks for your consideration! Remember if the weather is questionible, then the bay fishing is great and I got that covered. There is no such thing as a wasted trip to the gulf. I got those pesky redfish and trout figured out in the west bay (I say that and we will get skunked, but I will try hard)

Hope to hear from you soon!!

Andy Carter 
[email protected]
cell 214-707-3701


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*Live in Kingwood.*

My name is Justin. I live in Kingwood and am fairly new at the offshore game but I crew regularly for one of the board members, "bg". I have my own tackle but can leave it at home if that is your choice. Always willing to pay more than my share of expenses, clean fish, and clean the boat after a hard days fishing. I'll fish anywhere from Galveston down to Port O' Connor on short notice. Anything farther than that and I have to start planning a few days in advance. Interested in all kinds of fishing, and definitely would like to give an overnighter out deep a try for blackfin, yellowfin and big AJ's!

PM or e-mail me at [email protected] if you need someone on your crew.


----------



## FISH HARD (Aug 8, 2004)

If anyone is looking for someone to troll the deep blue water for dolphin,tuna,or wahoo I would be interested in helping with all the work involved and sharing the expenses.I do enjoy participating in such an endeaver and have some experience.
AVAILABLE TACKLE:
50'S
LURES
BAIT
TEASERS
As previously stressed,only interested in fishing for quality fish in deeper water.My # is 713-208-0215,anytime
Gary
ps: I hate Kingfish


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

My name Is Jeff and I'm from New Braunfels. I am very interested in accompanying on offshore trips. I have no experience with the larger/deeper species, and limited experience with the ones further inshore (also have limited gear). I do have a strong desire to learn, a good attitude, and a good work ethic. I also understand the importance of teamwork in endeavors like this.
I have a 28' Harborcraft that I fished (out to 45 nm) with for several seasons and was on the verge of being ready to venture out further when the boat started having problems. Needless to say, I have been grounded for a while.
I prefer fishing from Port A. and ports south. I would like to have several days notice if possible. 
I do have a strong desire to learn, and when I was taking my own boat out, I had often thought of hiring an experienced captain to accompany me, my 15 year old son, and my 16 year old nephew (my favorite fishing buddies) deep sea fishing, but things never workrd out. This certainly sounds like the next best thing, if it could be treated as a mentorship.
If interested, send me a PM. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*resume*

Man I really screwed up my post and didn't even catch it!! (know wonder nobody called me) I'm a hardcore duck hunter first but I really enjoy going offshore. If you read my post before nothing has changed but my #. My cell is 281-633-1293 and my home # is 979-532-0432. Since I screwed this up before maybe now I'll get some calls.:headknock

Thanks
Eric Tiech


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Last I checked.... knowing your phone # was the minimum requirement for getting a crew spot. Well, after you've mastered your name and address that is.... Just kidding Eric...hope you get out soon!


----------



## jedi243 (Sep 4, 2004)

My name is Jeremy and I'm in North Houston. Have been offshore fishing for 20 years. Experience with fish up to 200 lbs. Can leader and gaff or release fish. Can bring my own equipment . I only need night before notice for weekends. Not available during the week. My number is 281 292-5344. Prefer to fish out of Galveston or Freeport but can make other locations with additional notice.


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*1st_rate_mate*

<* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>><








John Burnett








[email protected]
Austin, TX
512.404.2321
512.873-7676

A few weeks total o/s time this year.
New to sport and lovin every minute.
Can be there faster than the weather changes.
Lifetime fresh water - maintenance owner to 26' Sundancer.
Don't smoke or drink and don't mind those that do as long as safe.
Will pay full share and stay till the work is done.
Have some tackle in 80# class. Library of quick change leaders; trolling assortment; etc. 
Need 4'+ ribbons? Fresh cigars minnows? 9" spanish macks? A little pricy but always available.
Quick to learn. Eager to please. Easy going.

<* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< 

About 4 hours to Port A; etc.
So if we're leaving at 1:00am need to know by 8:00pm prior.

<* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>>< <* }}}}>><


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone need deckhand for this weekend - Saturday, October 16?
WEATHER LOOKS PHENOMINAL.
Tuna are in and I'm hungry!!!
http://www.buoyweather.com/wxnav.jsp?region=GC&program=nww3BW1&grb=wna&latitude=27.5&longitude=-96.75&zone=-5&units=e
1st_rate_mate 
[email protected]


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

*Capt. Steve*

My license is up for renewal this Oct. Plan on upgrading to 100 ton master, same test different score. Hunted and fished my entire life, fresh, salt, in, off, day, night, it doesn't matter! Been there done that! lol

FCC station license also, Mike Papa Golf Bravo 64443, for international trips.

I'm a potlicker that loves to fish and make sure everyone on my boat has FUN, ask Capt. C! lol


----------



## parrothead823 (Sep 29, 2004)

*100 ton USCG licensed Captain*

My name is Norm Bekoff. I've been a licensed capt. for 17 years. I grew up on sportfish boats from Massachussetts to St. Thomas. My father was a yacht broker in Ft. Lauderdale. So as you might imagine I had a lot of work. I have worked on private and charter sportfish boats as well as commercial hook & line boats, mostly as a mate and later as a captain on passenger vessels - which is my current line of work.

I will fish for anything and everything on anything from a kayak to a 60' sportfish boat. I can rig ballyhoo with the best of them, but can also drag lures.

I am available on the weekends and during the week with a 48hr notice. Being the boss does have its advantages! I live in The Woodlands, TX. My wife and I just moved here in March. Our son, Brooks was born in the end of August. So you can imagine I haven't had time to fish here much, except on the bays with my kayak. But the deep blue itch is really starting to get to me. And it cant be cured with some **** cream!

I have 3 mottos: 
1. "If you want me to paint the boat purple, we'll paint it purple." 
2. "When all else fails, do as the captain said." 
3. "I never met a woman half as reliable as a horse." - John Wayne

[email protected]


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

*Offshore Fishing and Scuba Diving*

Name: Tom Burns
Home: 281-464-0005, Cell: 713-826-3447, Calling Early/Late is ok.
Live in SE Houston, Near 45S/Beltway 8.

Happy to help with out with money and labor for bait, tackle, cleaning, and fishing!

I love to dive and own dive gear, including tank and speargun. I have logged about 60 dives and am working on my dive master certification.

Spent most of my offshore time looking for snapper, AJ, kings and sharks, etc on private boats, charters, and party boats...but am really ready for some tuna/marlin runs as soon as I can get the ride!

I have been seasick three times in my life and still fished all day every time!!....

I don't drink alcohol when fishing, but don't mind one on the way back.

I work during M-F 8-5, but last minute notice is fine with me and I will take off the occasional Monday or Friday as necessary! *grin*


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*Offshore fishing/50-ton Masters license*

Curtiss Cash- cell (361)564-7032/work (361)758-2140
Live in Victoria, work in Aransas Pass and fish/guide PO'C religiously

Always looking for an opportunity to head deep from PO'C or Port A.

Work M-Sat. with some Saturdays & Mondays off during the month, guide some days off in the bay.

I'm a smoker and casual drinker, but no drinks for me when I'm expected to be behind the wheel.

Over 20-years experience from 6" to 600 fathoms with tackle: kingfish/snapper rigs, trolling (2-80w & 1-50w,) wide assortment of proven plastics, live/dead bait rigs, portable fighting chair, fighting harnesses and gaffs (2"-5" rigid, fly gaffs 6" & 10".)

Mostly interested in pelagic species, but will fish for anything. I normally do not catch fish myself, as I enjoy watching others more while running boat or wiring fish.

Available as tournament/charter crewmember and Captain as needed.

Keep me in mind and drop me a line...if you haven't notice already I like to talk, share experiences and offer advice- Capt. Lowtide


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

Also...don't mind the driving...so anywhere from Corpus Christi to Sabine Pass is fine with me!!!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Hey Curtiss, Those are some pretty big gaffs you have there. ROTFL You clean the sabiki rigs off with them?

Over 20-years experience from 6" to 600 fathoms with tackle: kingfish/snapper rigs, trolling (2-80w & 1-50w,) wide assortment of proven plastics, live/dead bait rigs, portable fighting chair, fighting harnesses and gaffs (2"-5" rigid, fly gaffs 6" & 10".)


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I have fished a few times...................................later,DAve


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Argo,

Those lengths refer to the actual gaff...not the handle. A 10" flying gaff is capable of sticking a big blue. 

Get Wild

Eric


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

*New Crewmember Resume*

Hi, Im Thomas. 32 yo single white guy looking to be a crewmember. I grew up in the houston area and have been offshore plenty of times. Deckhand before on one of the party boats and go out with freinds about a dozen times a year. I can get by offshore driving, rigging, gaffing and various other things.

I do smoke, i dont drink on the water and above all i fish. I dont sit around, im usually the first one with my pole out. Fishing is a way of life for me. I spend most of my time fishing the bay in my skiff but want to learn more about offshort. I have a 22 proline that im redoing currently. i plan to keep it on the water in galveston this year if i can afford too and slowly venture my way offshore furher and furhter each time.

However in the mean time, id like to go out with someone more experienced i can learn from. I work shift work so available variopus times, Mostly during the week. I can be called at a moments notice. Im willing to fairly share expenses and duties that are included.

Call me if you need an extra crewmember
THanks again

Thomas
[email protected]
281-827-6815


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I liked my joke better, people that dont read magazines alot dont see that the better gaffs are measured that way. Academy just has them as 4' 6' 8' Just having some fun


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)




----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

*Just getting started*

Hi, I am Kurk. I am new to the board and have read a lot of the postings and found that there is a lot info here. I have been given a 27' Chriscraft Sports fisherman. I have spent the last year working on this boat and hope to be able to fish this year. I am new to salt water fishing and would like all the information that I can get about everything, tackle, were to fish what to fish for and how to fish for it, how to maintain the boat ect. I will be fishing out of Freeport because my boat is located in Bridge Harbor. I would like the oportunity to go on a fishing trip to learn all I can. I can't tell you if I will be sea sick or not, but I will be prepared. Willing to share expences and I can be reached at [email protected] . I am a non-smoker. Hope not to offend anyone.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

One of the captains needs a crew for tomorrow. Give him a reply and he will likely take you. He's a good man to learn from.


----------



## HG (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi my name is Harold. I have been offshore a few times and really enjoyed the experience. I have a place down in Sargent so could coordinate lodging in that area if need be. I also have a boat so I fully understand the cleaning and sharing expenses issues. I am down at my place several time per months so I can go most weekends.

I am looking to gain experience offshore and to learn the ropes. If you do not mind a less experienced but very enthusiastic person then keep me in mind.

My cell is 713 392 0958.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Crew Member Resume*

My name is Vance Whatley (nickname Doctor Shark) I live in Woodlands, Texas.
Home Phone 936-321-3101
Cell Phone 713-539-6209 ( Best to reach)

Avail most weeks Friday-Sunday
Have fished all my life (58 yrs)

Love off-shore and will share costs. Have quite a bit of tackle (mostly trolling).
Experienced in Wahoo, Tuna, Dorado, Kings,Amberjack, ling, etc. Good with gaff and all the other chores associated with off-shore.

Just plain love Blue Water fishing.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

First post...

I am new to the bluewater game.. but in the 2 1/2 years I've been playing I've learned alot. My father-in-law to be has 2 offshore boats.. 30' Grady White and 35' Cabo Express. I have slowly begun collecting my own gear.. TLD's, Baitrunners, etc.. and I don't mind sharing. I ALWAYS share bait and fuel expenses. Cleaning the boat is a given (FIL would kick my *** if I didn't). Looking at buying my own offshore boat before too long.

Jeremy Johnson
210-413-2105


----------



## burntred (May 17, 2005)

*Bluewater crewman*

My name is Ed, I am 44 years old and able bodied. Have worked offshore from Gulf of Mexico to Alaska (that was a few years ago). I used to run my own boat offshore and still have a few select tackle items. I can drive, plot, clean both boat and fish. I have fished for marlin and other big game in Mexico, Costa Rica and Kona but never wired a fish. Good with a gaff. Expenses should not be a problem. I am semi retired so, unless my wife has firm plans, I am good to go on short notice. Willing to travel just about anywhere for the right trip.

I would prefer you email me at [email protected] but if you must call, cell is 713-417-5056.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*True Blue Crewman*

My name is Derek and I just enjoy fishing and the company of good people. I'll be 45 in Oct., and have spent 8 years in the Air Force and the last 17+ working as a contractor for NASA. I believe that if invited on a boat for a fishing trip that the Capt. (boat owner) should not have to pay anything for fuel, the crew as guest should pay for all fuel and any other trip related cost.



*Blue Water Experience:* All of my blue water experience has been with private charters and a couple head boat trips. All of the private charters were done a few years back, when a group of us were doing four trips a year. I found that I favor drift fishing the most, but just enjoy fishing to much to complain about any method.



*Boating Experience:* I have owned two bass boats over the years, and although I did take the one out in Galveston Bay most of my boating time was on lakes. I understand there is a big difference in boat operations from small boats on a lake to larger boats on the Gulf. I know that I could follow a compass heading if asked, but I have never used a GPS, but I am very quick to learn such operations. I have used the older LCR fishfinders on my bass boats but again that was years ago.



*Tackle:* I am a light tackle man, and enjoy fight a big fish on light tackle. Currently I have 2 #20, 2 #30 and a #50 rig, which are all Shimano Reels on Penn and All Star Rods. I have make up my own king and snapper rigs that have worked well for me over the years, and I have some jigs and spoons but no other lures.



If asked to be a part of a crew, I will be at the Capt. beckon call during the trip, to perform any task necessary. I believe that the trip is not completed until all the fish are cleaned and the boat has been washed and cleaned.



Thanks for any consideration you my give me as a Crew Member.

Derek


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I used to fish twice a day while in college @ Texas A&M-Galveston. Lived in Jamaica Beach, commuted to classes in a V-20 Fisherman (Wellcraft). My roommate was 1st mate for Galveston Party Boats, so I'd work for free fishing berth. Had a number of friends that would slide me in as an extra deck-hand for last minute trips out of Galveston / Freeport / POC. Got my Shellback in `87. I'm in the shipping business, brokering ships & barges (not fishing boats, but tankers & cargo barges).

I'll bait, deck, spot, cook, clean, chum, twist leaders or do whatever else of the thousands of little things that need doing. 

I have been out of practice for a few years, daughter's six years old now, so time to start scratching that old Blue Water itch.

Just landed a berth on FINHUNTER to fish the MABT in September out at Catalina Island, anyone here fish the West Coast? 

Rick Stephanow
Cell: 713.705.3629
YahooIM: Bargebroker


----------



## dedlysmedly (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All!! my name is stephen and... i am an addict too...I live in Dallas and make it to the saltwater as often as possible...mostly Port A...I am originally from Oahu and have been fishing offshore since I was 10... I am 52 now.. I have all my own gear 30# 50# 80# standups...My brew of choice at sea is the new watermelon ice gatorade...I have at least 40k miles of deepwater experience... i have piloted boats to 90ft...I have made several transpacific crossings.I have a good grasp of the int. rules of the road. I am an adept navigator with loran or gps and if nec. can dust off the sextant.I am also pretty good at reading current local weather conditions and know when to cut and run. My first concern at sea is the safety of the boat and crew the next is the enjoyment of all aboard.The next concern is haulin our finny friends from the deep. The captains word is law. Much of my misspent youth took place at Ala Wai marine as a fiberglass repair guy...we also maintained many large yachts, so I am aware what is and is not clean and shipshape. 
Sharing all duties and expenses is a given...cleaning fish is not a chore...it is an art form.The best way to contact me is 214 707 5359 1 or 2 day notice is good for me. I welcome any pre-interviewing to determine compatability with the skipper.
Thank You ...stephen


----------



## "thehookup" (May 13, 2005)

*Resume*

Hello to everyone. My name is John. I grew up in east texas, didn't get a chance to do the "bluewater" thing until after college and moved to houston. My first experience happened in key west, fla. in 89'. Went on a party boat trolling ballyhoo, caught my first barracuda. Been hooked every since. Started surf fishing out of galveston and freeport with some success, but the big pond was calling me. I've done several extended trips out of port a with dolphin docks. I've been blessed to acquire my own boat 23' cat that I am pretty proud of. It has 140 four-strokes that allow me on certain day to really stretch way out there. I am a non-smoker, non-drinker on the water. If someone else does it responsiby, I have no problem with that. I will drink a beer with you when we get back. I believe in sharing all the expenses when I am someone elses boat. The crew I've been fishing with on my boat pays for the fuel and bait. They've been very generous. Food and drinks are shared by all. I like all types of offshore, from bottom dropping to trolling. I have a wide variety of tackle. Penn, shimano, avet. I'm kind of ol' school when it comes to bottom dropping for larger size bottom. My 6/0 wide is heavy and I use somewhat of a broomstick for a rod, but it is so dependable. 
I just really enjoy the fight! Anything else such as drift fishing I like the high retrival speed reel. For larger quarry I employ 2-speed reels for that. I like with the invent of braided lines, you don't need a transmission to crank in a nice fish. Speaking of that I really like the avets. The 4/0 wide 2-speed is light and very strong. It is a excellent reel for extreme deep drops, chunking or trolling. I am located in sw houston. Give me a call. I'd like to buddy boat. Because of my work schedule, I do not work during the week sometimes. Give me a hollar. 281-431-0179. Peace.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Crew Member Resume*

Hello...new to site (was referred by RSnap). My Name is Lance and I live in NW Houston. 
I own a 24 ft. bayboat and do take it offshore on the calmest of days. Have my own gear (TLD 15's, TLD 25's, etc.) and have plenty of tackle to contribute. Looking for opportunity to fish with anyone who is in need of fill in crew. Can usually fish on weekends and some week days with a little notice and am certainly willing to share all expenses. I have been fishing in the Gulf (Galveston to POC) since I was a kid. Experienced in most aspects of typical 20-50 mile offshore run (ie: Snapper, Kings, Ling, Dolphin, AJ's, etc.). Have no problem in doing typical duties while offshore (including pulling in 350 ft. of anchor rode) and will not leave until the fish are cleaned and the boat is put away. Do not smoke, do not mind those who do. Like a cold beer while cleaning fish. Would love the opportunity to focus in on AJ's, Snapper, Grouper, Wahoo, and even Tuna. Hardcore Kingfish (lived off of them as a kid...lots of Mercury!) action is not of huge interest to me but would be happy to bend wire and gaff or tail as many as rest of the group wants to catch! Just being on the water is good for me.

Look forward to doing a little fall/winter offshore fishing...

Lance


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Resume*

Fished Bluewater on several trips this summer...I fish inshore on a weekely basis. I love getting out into the Blue when I can. My job is very layed back, and I can go on a few hours notice during the work week if needed. I am extremely polite and curtious always cleaning where I am fishing. Last time I went out I brought 6 towels to clean during the trip...The captain wouldn't let me clean afterwards however I offered more than once (he likes to clean himself to see if there is any damage).

I am fluent in Garmin....lol...I plan to do my fair share of work so captain can fish as well...I also have a garmin 276c with Bluewater Maps loaded...I like to leave in my bag just in case electronic mulfunction...It is nice to have extra electronics on hand for that just in case...No I won't potlick your honeyholes...My motto is be prepared...

I will split all costs and then some, not to mention I will do work...Non drinker, Non-smoker but I like to have fun! Call me 281.546.4821.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello my name is nathan I've been fishing basically since I could walk...started throwing a cast net when I was 10.........I do large amounts of Inshore year around and take my boat offshore when it's smooth enough. I own all my tackle for just about any type of fishing there is except maybe tuna and that's going to be changing very soon.I have no problems helping with any work that needs to be done or paying my share. I'm not working at the moment and can fish any day of the week and can travel anywhere with-in 5 or so hours from Beaumont. I also have about 30 lbs of frozen ribbonfish in the deep freezer waiting to be used.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*DrShark*

Vance Whatley 55Yrs. Expert Saltwater Fisherman "Live To Fish" 
Woodlands, Texas Own my own Equipment
Home 936-321-3101
Cell 713-539-6209
Been fishing offshore since I was 10. Dad had Big boat in Destine, Fl. Caught my first Bill Fish at 11yrs. Know all the boat chores, and always contribute my share of costs. Can operate up to 40'. Good with tackle and gaff.

Favorate Species to target in order: Tuna, Tuna, Tuna, Wahoo, Dorado, Grouper, Amberjack, Ling, and Snapper.(Have caught them all + Bill Fish)

Equipment:
Shimano Tiagra 30w 2 spd. on 5 1/2 ' Calstar for Tuna/Big Wahoo
Shimano Stella on 7' Custom Spinner for anything big on surface
Shimano Torsa on 5 1/2' Travala for Butterfly and other Jigging
Shimano TLD30w on custom bottom rod for Grouper, AJ, and Snapper
Got all the other gear for the sport as well.

Teach the Butterfly Jigging Method.

Avail. most Fri.-Sun. Plus Vacation for longer trips.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Mike, been offshore for last 6 years decking on the partyboats and other small yachts in glaveston. when not working the boats, i fished them. 

have all my own tackle, and slowly getting more.
Penn graphlite 30 2-speed
Accurate 665 with 80lb spectra w/ 20-50? Sea Magic rod
Penn 113HLW
2 Penn jigmasters one 505hs and one 500

i am available most weekends and everyother friday as my company schedule allows 
fish mostly out of Galveston but will do freeport as well
have no problem sharing cost and my part of cleaning and scrubing
just a heads up i do smoke accationally if allowed.

MIKE Fighten Texas Aggie Class '03


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

oh ya i gorgot my mobil number 281-507-7379 or email [email protected]


----------

